
NYC wants a chief algorithm officer to counter bias, build transparency - pseudolus
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/11/nyc-wants-a-chief-algorithm-officer-to-counter-bias-build-transparency/
======
vanniv
I can't wait until we have government-mandated search algorithms that make it
illegal to surface content critical of left-wing government.

